# I got a 16x DVD RW!



## iemand (Feb 16, 2007)

I luckily obtained a 1 y.o. NEC ND-3530A 16x DVD RW unit. After a software glitch, the previous owner didn't get it back to work, and went for a new one. 

At this moment, I have extracted the 2 clean 5.6 mm laserdiodes, but I haven't tried 'm yet, so I do not know which one is the red one. First thing I am going to do this weekend, is to find out which one is which, and then I see if I can get 'm in the housing of an old el cheapo 5mW red, so I can use that collimating lens and the driver board. If not, I'll have to order an optics set and a suitable housing. 

With a bit of luck, I hope to build a powerfull red one. And perhaps even a burning IR one. 

OK so far, I'll keep you posted when progress is made.


----------



## erckgillis (Feb 16, 2007)

PLEASE be careful and wear OD rated eye protection.

Assume that the laser is ON at all times when hooked to power.

Any specs on these 5.6mm diodes? Voltage, current draw or output power?

I'm sure someone has done this b4.

E


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 16, 2007)

It sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## instinct (Feb 16, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> It sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.



w3rd


----------



## liveforphysics (Feb 16, 2007)

I can offer some advice from my experiences. Ive done a high speed CD burner IR diode laser, 500mW 808nm IR laser, and a handful of DVD 18x DVD burner red lasers. 

The DVD burner lasers turn out pretty well, and are easy to adapt to regular laser pointer optics. The IR LD's from the CD burning part of the drive is normally not worth bothering with. If you want to make a high power IR laser, overdriving the diode from a highpower green laser is generally more rewarding. Note that the beam pattern is often wider which causes the plastic that retains the focusing lens to often become burned/melted unless you carefully cut to enlarge it to begin with.

After getting a few overdriven DVD burner red lasers working well, I dont play with the IR lasers anymore, and I wouldn't really recomend wasting your time with them if you dont have some excellent application planned out allready.

The laser driver board from a regular pointer will not work for you. You will need roughly 30times the current that a regular 5mW laser driver board supplys.

All diodes have different voltage requirements, but they are also all fairly similar. I would try ~2.4v to the diode to begin with, and gradually ramp up to ~3.3v, while keeping a feel on the case temperature to see that it is handleing things ok. You should never just enguage max voltage to the diode, always let it ramp up. This is due to some resistance properties that change a few miliseconds after a diode begins to lase.

My favorite powersupply for the DVD burner diode applications is the fully current regulated switching powersupply from the flashlight sold by dealextreme called the "Elly". I have been useing them for a few weeks now with no diode failures, and they always supply the perfect current to the diodes reguardless if I make the input voltage anywhere between 0.9v - 3v. The unloaded output of the "Elly" regulator idles at 4.99v, so you must always have the diode well attached to the driver, and always switch your device on and off from the supply to the driver and never between the driver and the diode. They supply ~350mA to the diodes, which happens to be right around the upper range of the current you want to feed these diodes without very special cooling.

The "Elly" happens to also make a nice little 1AA sized case to hold the laser and battery and all the parts as well. I have 2 fully waterproofed ~180-250mW red laser units in my pocket here at work as I am typing this. They cost something unbeliveable like $7 at dealextreme. I'm going to order a couple dozen more of the little guys for parts for various future projects.

Best Wishes to you, and remember to always work on your lasers in a safe enviroment with eye protection.

-Luke


----------



## Ashton (Feb 16, 2007)

Check out the link I posted in my thead about "semi-nOOb Q: power ratings, class, etc meaning?" It explains how to build a laser from a DVD-burner diode that's as powerful as some $300 prebuilt lasers! I dont know about IR lasers and donthave any links, but that might help for your red DVD one.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Feb 16, 2007)

I've used the IR LD to burn, pop and cut. 
Be very careful with them. It may put out a barely visable beam but that's only the tip of the iceberg. Protect your eyes with them.

Mike


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Feb 16, 2007)

I took some readings on my RED LD from a DVD tonight:

Ij 250 mA --- Vj 2.42 Volts --- Po 150 mW

The diode will need heatsinking to handle this level which is not max.

Meter what you're doing and keep yourself grounded. Protect your eyes.

Mike


----------



## iemand (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks so far Mike, Luke, Ashton for the helping advices in this project.

@Luke : I'll check dealextreme for an 'elly' device. Looks like the easiest way to go.

@Mike : what driver do you use? At first I was thinking to use Roithner's EU37 board, that allows 200mA max to the diode. Thought this was a safe value. Now I see you go up to 250mA and Luke even to 350mA. Is that safe for the diode? Do you guys use a duty cycle or are your lasers capable of continous use? 

@ erckgillis, LuxLuthor and instinct : No need for sorrow, don't worry about my safety. I'm a grown up man with reasonable knowledge of basic electronics, and laser handling protocolls. I know what I'm doing.


----------



## liveforphysics (Feb 17, 2007)

When running at 350mA, I try to not run for longer than about 20seconds before giving it some time to cool down. The little lens fixture gets about as hot as you want to be touching at around the 20second mark. It may be able to handle longer, but I rarely seem to need a laser for more than a few seconds at a time.

Best Wishes!


----------



## erckgillis (Feb 17, 2007)

Kewl,
Never know experience levels with profiles on CPL these days. Experience comes from practice. If you are knowledgeable and experienced then you know why we warn noobs.

The fact you acknowledge it helps others learn the same. long wavelength 900-1000+nm is the worst as you know. Both invisible, and painless.

YES it's painless. The retina has no pain receptors. You learn later that damage is done.

MKI eyeballs are not for sale like in Blade Runner...

Keep up the details on the Mods and design specs, photos and progress!

We all want to be able to SEE the results...clearly.

E


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 17, 2007)

Wouldn't the diode or whatever be of FAR MORE USE in the DVD burner?? I mean, I've got a sweet greenie and all, but I use my DVD burner far more than my lazur pointer..


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Feb 17, 2007)

ACM - You have no sense of adventure  

IEMand --
Those readings I provided are a high starting point. With focus, you can pop balloons and stuff like that. Yes, I do go higher - like 320 ma - sometimes a little more for short periods. 
For testing, I use 4 AA cells connected to an LM317 current regulator. Once I have my operating parameters, I usually just use a low ohm ballast resistor OR NONE at all !!! The cells have impediance too. 
Meter what you're doing and graph it out so you can get a feel for the device.

Mike


----------



## Levitra (Feb 24, 2007)

One question: my DVD laser diode (Benq 16X) runs at 135mA and at 2.8v-3v. At this power burns electrical tape with difficulty. Is the diode OK?. Can I power it with a 3.3v PC power supply?
thanks


----------



## MatajumotorS (Mar 8, 2007)

*DVD RW Laser*

Question:
Do i need optic fol laser diode, if i get it from DVD RW ? 
What is beam like with no optic?
If i need optic Where can i obtain it?


----------



## Ashton (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes, you need a lens, otehrwise the beam look remarkably like a flashlight beam.

Read through the htreads, I belive the one everyone is using is the Axizz (sp?) laser pointer with the diode removed by use of a hammer, vice, and brute force (this is what I did, though my setup uses a different pointer) The model you want is ~$10, do NOT get the cheeper on as it has a plastic lens, not a glass one and will melt at higher power levels.


----------



## MatajumotorS (Mar 8, 2007)

Ashton said:


> Yes, you need a lens, otehrwise the beam look remarkably like a flashlight beam.
> 
> Read through the htreads, I belive the one everyone is using is the Axizz (sp?) laser pointer with the diode removed by use of a hammer, vice, and brute force (this is what I did, though my setup uses a different pointer) The model you want is ~$10, do NOT get the cheeper on as it has a plastic lens, not a glass one and will melt at higher power levels.


 
Thanks, understood now. 
Maby someone can sudgest me some of i can buy on eBay or DealExtreeme?


----------



## erckgillis (Mar 8, 2007)

optics, housings and APC are available from electronics components suppliers.

Try http://www.Digi-key.com or China suppliers from Alibaba.com


----------



## MatajumotorS (Mar 10, 2007)

Could anyone sudgest me a laser pointer from eBay witch is with glass lens and would suite 5,6mm red diode? :help:


----------



## SenKat (Mar 10, 2007)

Matajumotors - will Aixiz not ship out to you ? If you have not checked yet - you really should - it is worth the $12.00 module just to get the housing and lense.

http://mfgcn.com/_wsn/page2.html


----------



## allthatwhichis (Mar 10, 2007)

MatajumotorS said:


> Could anyone sudgest me a laser pointer from eBay witch is with glass lens and would suite 5,6mm red diode? :help:


 
 Aixiz IS an eBay seller...


----------



## SenKat (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes - they sell on Ebay - I shop direct from their site, though...or through their business section (you have to call for that) Excellent products - their shipping can be a bit whacky sometimes - seems they shorted me the tensioning springs on the last few modules I ordered from them...but they are making it right - so I have no issues !


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree -- Aixiz has treated me well and with fast shipping. 3 Days to me. 
Most recommended. 
Mike


----------



## allthatwhichis (Mar 10, 2007)

After the last two I have to say a lil more. Aixiz can be quick, but usually will forget to mail it first, then after a few emails rush it to you. I also have had a return issue, again it was very late, but the product I got back worked well, except, it was a 30mW green module that DID NOT come with an IR filter after I had been told it DOES come with one. :huh2: Any and all communications about the IR issue have been ignored. 

my extra $0.02

I have heard everyone likes the housing and lenses though.


----------



## SenKat (Mar 11, 2007)

DANG ! That sucks ! I have only bought the low powered stuff from them, 10mw or so - they've always been good to me - that sucks they didn't come through for you on the greenie, though....


----------



## MatajumotorS (Mar 12, 2007)

Just ordered 10mW $12 module from Aixiz,will wait,

but if paying with PayPal, how do you pay for shipping? (i did sent them e-mail too with question)


----------



## SenKat (Mar 12, 2007)

Shipping is SUPPOSED to be included. The first order I sent them came as is - the second order, they sent me an email asking for shipping costs....so it is kind of a toss up - perhaps you will get lucky, and it will come as is ! The third order (big one) I paid $10.00 to ship 30 housings to me (no diodes), so their shipping is fairly reasonable !


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 12, 2007)

SenKat -

I may have to send you something to put in one of those housings. I ordered "several" HL6545MG diodes from UK this AM. One guy has posted 293 mW of red at 360 mA. A torch !!!

Mike


----------



## dr_lava (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey, those look nice, how much did they run? and did you get them from roithner?


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 12, 2007)

Dr -

I was able to get a few pulled out of a large order as "samples" The price is about $25 USD PLUS shipping -- Not cheap :-( But they are hard to get according to the US sales person. Not enough for a GB sadly and I almost didn't get these.

There may be a GB for these on PhotonLexicon.

Mike


----------



## SenKat (Mar 12, 2007)

Hemlock Mike said:


> SenKat -
> 
> 
> I may have to send you something to put in one of those housings. I ordered "several" HL6545MG diodes from UK this AM. One guy has posted 293 mW of red at 360 mA. A torch !!!
> ...


 
SWEET ! I got a "care package" in the mail today I want to discuss with you tonight anyways - so I will call soon


----------



## liveforphysics (Mar 12, 2007)

I found a spec sheet for the HL654MG diodes. Looks really good. They are claiming CW rating of 120mW with 300mW pulse ability. When you considder the huge overhead for overdriving the diode that Dr. Lava's units have, if these have anywhere near similar overdrive abilities, it should make for quite the little laser.

I'm working on finding a source to buy a lot of them. If we wana try to do our own GB here, I will fund the GB, but I'm not willing to spend the time to mail out a bunch of diodes to people, so if somebody wants that duty, and we can find a supplier, this could be great.

I also really wana find a supplier for those PS3 diodes... If that whole unit on ebay is $80 and it includes all sorts of optics and motors and precision assembly, I would imagine that somewhere somebody is paying a couple of dollars for each blu-ray LD, which means they might be tempted into makeing a few thousand easy bucks by selling a roll of a 1000 or something for maybe ~$10 a pop. Fitting it into the body of one of those nice new 1w DX 1AA slim flashlight bodys with clicky end and having rugged blue laser pointers for less than $25/unit would be VERY sweet!!! They would likely sell like hotcakes on ebay too!

http://www.photonic-products.com/products/laserdiodes_visible/hitachi_visible_ds/hl6545mg.pdf


----------



## MatajumotorS (Mar 23, 2007)

Just received 10mW $12 module from Aixiz! Firs i turned it on like it is , i do not have huge experience with lasers, but i thing its good quality. Next i took hummer and smashed original laser diode out and putted my in. AWESOME!!!





I even could light up match at 1,5m 

I am impressed :lolsign: with DVD-RW Laser Diode!


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Mar 23, 2007)

Meta -

Another small step for mankind - Congratulations !!!!
Be careful with it and keep us posted.

Mike


----------



## MatajumotorS (Mar 28, 2007)

Recently i was taking beamshots of my bikelights, i made one with my dvd-rw obtained laser too:lolsign: 






Full size


----------

